# temporary failure in name resolution

## Methusalem

Moin zusammen,

ich hab hier ein Problem mit der Installation.

Ich hab mich bis zum chroot durchgearbeitet. Als Basis steht eine Stage1 zur Verfügung. Gebootet habe ich von einer Gentoo 1.4 Live CD. Ins Internet gehe ich per DSL über einen Router.

Nun hänge ich an der Stelle emerge sync. Es kommt immer wieder die Fehlermeldung: temporary failure in name resolution ...

Internetzugriff funktioniert aber von anderen Rechnern problemlos!

Die resolf.conf ist kopiert und zeigt auch auf den richtigen Nameserver. Was mir außerdem auffällt: Nach dem chroot stehen mir kaum noch Befehle zur Verfügung. ping, ifconfig, ftp, ssh, telnet alles nicht da! Ist das normal? ich kann also nicht mal mit nem Ping testen, ob ich ne IP Verbindung bekomme ...

Was habt ihr für ne Idee

Martin

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Nacht mit e nand,

habe hier (shuttle ss40g) gerade das selbe Problem!

 *Quote:*   

> Portage benutzt das RSYNC Protokoll zur Aktualisierung des Portage Tree. Wenn das obige Kommando aufgrund von Restriktionen in der Firewall fehlschläg, benutzen Sie emerge-webrsync welches einen Portage Snapshot über eine reguläre HTTP Verbindung herunterlädt und installiert.

 

Ist ja nett diese Zeile, nur geht auch mit emerge-webrsync nichts   :Confused: 

Ja ich habe eine firewall!

Nur kann ich da nicht RSYNC Protokoll eingeben und alles geht. Was mir was nützten würde, währen Angaben zu den TCP und UDP Ports oder ein Link zu solchen.

Meine Fehlermeldungen:

**********************************

SS40G

AthlonXP 1800+

512MB DDR RAM

...

gentoo 2004.2 universal CD MD5-Summe gut

Stage 1 gut bis auf zu ignorierende Fehler (laut Doku)

chroot gut (hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht)

/etc/make.conf gut

/etc/resolv.conf Nameserver sind vorhanden

Zur Verbindung:

ADSL 1200/200

ZyXEL PRESTIGE 650H

DHCP

vor dem chroot wahr das Netz noch in Ordnung jetzt "kei blasse"!

***********************************

emerge sync bringt folgendes:

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known') (???)

...

...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution  (wird wohl so sein)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(8 :Cool:   (habe das Ding nich programmiert)

emerge-webrsync:

Fetching most recent snapshot

keine Fehler nada nichts

Es nervt ungemein, hier (chroot) keine tools zur Überprüfung des Netzwerkes zu haben (alles mögliche ist da aber ein einfaches ping = Befehl nicht gefunden)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grüsse aus Basel

----------

## Neo_0815

Was sagt denn ifconfig bzw route ?

Sind Interface und Route zum Router noch korrekt, nicht das der einen dnslookup auf ner falschen Route/Interface probiert.

MfG

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Wenn du Witzbold mir sagen könntest, wie ich an ifconfig oder route ran komme, darfst du auch die Ergebnisse erfahren   :Twisted Evil: 

Nicht vergessen stage1 nach chroot nicht mal ping wird gefunden!!!

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Nachtrag, bin aus dem chroot ausgebrochen und fand die vor dem chroot funktionierende Internetverbindung tot vor (ping ip nogo, ping url nogo ping network jup)

Also keine Ergebnisse von ifconfig und route für Witzbold (ist alles in Ordnung und vorhanden)

Netzwerk geht also.

Folglich wo kann der Fehler sich noch verstecken?

*VERDACHT*

ZyXEL: unter wintendo muss ich immer mal wieder das Netzwerk "reparieren" (neues DHCP lease holen mit der selben IP und alles wieder IO) sonst habe ich kein Internet mehr!!!

Problem behoben:

reboot ZyXEL PRESTIGE 650H

Gute Nacht   :Wink: 

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn ifconfig bzw route ?
> 
> Sind Interface und Route zum Router noch korrekt, nicht das der einen dnslookup auf ner falschen Route/Interface probiert.
> 
> 

 

Wie schon erwähnt! ifconfig tuts nicht -> command not found

Ich weiß aber leider nicht, ob das bei ner stage1 normal ist. Und wenn nicht, tippe ich mal, das bei meinem chroot was schief gegangen ist. Wie kann ich denn überprüfen, ob env-update und co. funktioniert haben. Und wie kann ich an dieser Stelle des Netzwerk prüfen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

prüf mal, ob dein netzwerk beim einstieg in die liveCD funktioniert...

dh: ohne chroot

sonst prüfe:

ifconfig -a -> wird deine netzwerkkarte aufgelistet? wenn nein, kernelmodule nachladen

sonst kopierst einfach nochmal die /etc/resolv.conf nach /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf bzw. wo kriegst du deine ip her? via dhcp?

ciao

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> prüf mal, ob dein netzwerk beim einstieg in die liveCD funktioniert...
> 
> dh: ohne chroot
> ...

 

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben! Meine LiveCD ist problemlos im Internet unterwegs. Da habe ich auch alle Netzwerkbefehle zur Verfügung (ping, ifconfig, ...) Die IP wird über DHCP vergeben. Ich möchte aber wetten, das es nix ändert, wenn ich die fest vergebe. Wenn ich mit chroot in mein ausgepaktes Stage1 Archiv wechsel, gibts die Befehle alle nicht mehr. Ich kann also gar nicht mit ifconfig überprüfen, wie das Netz konfiguriert wurde. Andere Rechner im lokalen Netz kommen problemlos ins Internet. Die Verbindung steht also!

Ich habe mal das Stage1 Archiv nach ping und ifconfig durchsucht. Da gibts auch nichts. Ist das richtig so?

Martin

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hmm hard to say, bin momentan nicht in der LiveCD  :Smile: 

ABER: die resolv.conf hast du kopiert oder?

gibts auf der livecd: /etc/init.d/net.<device> status?

ciao

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> hmm hard to say, bin momentan nicht in der LiveCD 
> 
> ABER: die resolv.conf hast du kopiert oder?
> ...

 

kann ich dir auch gerade nicht sagen ... bin am arbeiten und erst heute abend wieder am gentoo rechner. Aber kannst du mir denn sagen, ob es normal ist, das die ganzen Befehle in der neuen Umgebung nicht funktionieren?

Martin

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, is normal. geh wieder aus dem chroot raus, dann hast die befehle wieder...

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> jo, is normal. geh wieder aus dem chroot raus, dann hast die befehle wieder...

 

OK, hab eben mal die Stage Archive durchsucht! Außer beim Stage3 sind die Befehle tatsächlich nicht dabei! 

Gut, das heißt ja dann, das die Namensauflösung nicht klappt. Aber warum nicht? Kann ich in die resolf.conf mehrere Nameserver eintragen? Probiert er die dann alle durch? 

Wenn ich Änderungen an der resolf.conf vornehme, werden die doch sofort übernommen und aktiv?!

----------

## Neo_0815

Ja der probiert sie dann alle durch - und afaik werden die auch sofort aktiv  :Wink: 

Hast du denn einen gültigen DNS Server da eingetragen ? Wenn da deine Router IP steht, läuft da auf Port 53 auchn scharfer DNS Server ? 

Wenn nicht bringt das nix - dann muss ein gültiger Nameserver rein, gibts ja zig im Netz.

MfG

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Ja der probiert sie dann alle durch - und afaik werden die auch sofort aktiv 
> 
> Hast du denn einen gültigen DNS Server da eingetragen ? Wenn da deine Router IP steht, läuft da auf Port 53 auchn scharfer DNS Server ? 
> 
> Wenn nicht bringt das nix - dann muss ein gültiger Nameserver rein, gibts ja zig im Netz.

 

OK, dann werde ich da mal ein paar eintragen. Bisher stand da die IP des Routers. Gestern hab ich aber auch mal einen Versuch mit dem NS von T-Online gestartet. Aber eigentlich müsste es ja auch mit der RouterIP klappen. Die anderen Rechner im lokalen Netz nutzen den ja auch als NS

Ich bin etwas hilflos ...

----------

## Neo_0815

Mach mal ein:

telnet <dein router - IP> 53

Wenn dort n Prompt kommt läuft da n DNS, wenn nicht trag in deinen resolv.conf Files einen anderen gültigen ein, um Bsp.:

141.1.1.1 193.101.111.10 193.101.111.20

MfG

PS: Das Gateway ist gesetzt?

Edit: Wenn alles nix hilft, mach mal ein tcpdump auf dein Netzwerkdevice, und dann im chroot wie gewohnt emerge ... und schau dann mal in einer nicht chroot Umgebung was tcpdump so bringt ( geht auch im chroot, müsstest dir die binaries für tcpdump halt temporär wohin legen ) -  hab das Gefühl da läuft nix drüber über die Karte.

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

danke für die Tips ...

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Mach mal ein:
> 
> telnet <dein router - IP> 53
> 
> Wenn dort n Prompt kommt läuft da n DNS, wenn nicht trag in deinen resolv.conf Files einen anderen gültigen ein, um Bsp.:
> ...

 

Da ich tagsüber zu der arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre  :Smile:  werde ich das erst heute abend probieren können!

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> PS: Das Gateway ist gesetzt?
> 
> Edit: Wenn alles nix hilft, mach mal ein tcpdump auf dein Netzwerkdevice, und dann im chroot wie gewohnt emerge ... und schau dann mal in einer nicht chroot Umgebung was tcpdump so bringt ( geht auch im chroot, müsstest dir die binaries für tcpdump halt temporär wohin legen ) -  hab das Gefühl da läuft nix drüber über die Karte.

 

Das Gefühl habe ich auch! Das mit dem Gatway werd ich auch erst heute abend checken können. Das wäre natürlich ein Hammer. Aber gentoo meckert ja über ne fehlerhafte Namensauflösung! Mögliches Szenario: Es läuft der NS auf dem Router nicht. Die Windows Maschienen bekommen ihre Namensauflösung irgendwo anders her (DHCP) und die Gentoo Maschiene hat kein Gateway. Erreicht daher auch nicht den externen NS. Und peng! 

Schaun mer ma

----------

## py-ro

Die selben Probleme hab ich mit einer fritz!box sl

An anderen routern funktioniert allerdings alles so wie es soll.

MfG

Py

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Die selben Probleme hab ich mit einer fritz!box sl
> 
> An anderen routern funktioniert allerdings alles so wie es soll.

 

Aha ... das ist ja interessant! Da werd ich dann wohl doch mal meinen alten fli4l Router in Betrieb nehmen und das ganze nochmal testen.

----------

## reptile

frage wurde schon gestellt, aber nicht beantwortet:

ohne chroot funzt es ja, d. h. die /etc/resolv.conf ist in ordnung.

die bitte _vor_ dem wechsel ins chroot kopieren:

```

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc

```

(bitte nicht hauen, hatte das auch mal vergessen, und mich dann gewundert, dass nix ging :))

hth, reptile

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

[quote="reptile]ohne chroot funzt es ja, d. h. die /etc/resolv.conf ist in ordnung.

die bitte _vor_ dem wechsel ins chroot kopieren:

```

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc

```

(bitte nicht hauen, hatte das auch mal vergessen, und mich dann gewundert, dass nix ging  :Smile: [/quote]

Schon klar! Das ist aber devinitiv gemacht worden. Ich hab mir die resolv.conf auch im chroot mit dem Editor angesehen!

----------

## Methusalem

Moin,

 *Methusalem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schon klar! Das ist aber devinitiv gemacht worden. Ich hab mir die resolv.conf auch im chroot mit dem Editor angesehen!

 

So, Leute! Vielen Dank für eure Tips! Der Fehler lag dann doch bei mir. Bei der ganzen kopiererei, habe ich mich dann wohl mal vertippt. Jedenfalls hieß die Datei bei mir resolf.conf und nicht resolv.conf

Auauau .... Das wahr wohl Lehrgeld

----------

## reptile

naja, hab ich ja doch irgendwie recht gehabt ;)

dann viel spass mit der weiteren installation!

----------

